# My Posture



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

It's all about relaxing your legs and learning to use them. You could put more forward lean into your highbacks on your bindings to force you to bend your legs instead of your waist.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

That makes sense, i'll shift them forward a little and see how it goes... 

My hunching comes from trying to be balanced I guess... And I also noticed that at the days end, my back starts hurting from being too tense...


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Link said videos.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> Link said videos.


I agree - post videos


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

AIRider said:


> That makes sense, i'll shift them forward a little and see how it goes...
> 
> My hunching comes from trying to be balanced I guess... And I also noticed that at the days end, my back starts hurting from being too tense...


Straight back with knees bent is more balanced due to lower cog than being hunched with straight knees...higher cog and tends to be counter balanced. Think of the board being the bottom of a cereal box and you want all of your body parts inside the box, stacked on top of each other, (i.e., ankles, hips and shoulders are stacked) and aligned with the board...nose to tail...closed hips and shoulders. 

The thing to help with this...is the pelvis needs to be tilted forward...to do this...squeeze your butt cheeks together, e.g., to hold a dime between them butt cheeks, thrust your pelvis forward...i.e., like humping; and tighten up your abdomen... while sinking/bending in your knees. And your back straight with shoulders back.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

They are probably more experienced and better than you. I can ride down and let my body loose if I am in control, while my brother will have his arms in the air and a stiff posture.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

ohh without a doubt .. i've only been boarding for 3 months, but the dime between the cheeks sounds like a good way of getting my mind and body in good alignment ... i'll try to concentrate on that more next time i go...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

AIRider said:


> ohh without a doubt .. i've only been boarding for 3 months, but the dime between the cheeks sounds like a good way of getting my mind and body in good alignment ... i'll try to concentrate on that more next time i go...


Its cheating if you put the dime in the hole.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Its cheating if you put the dime in the hole.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Hahahaha damn, I spilled coffee on myself.... Hahaha I won't cheat, I promise...


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

AIRider said:


> I am going over some videos that we recorded over the last week, and I look like I am way to stiff and hunched over my toes ... where as the other fellas look relaxed cruisin down ....
> 
> how do I fix this, I know i'll have to bend my knees more, but the hunching just seems natural when I'm doing it...
> 
> I'm 6'8, 230 lbs , 172 long board, shoe size 13.


Holy shit! Are you the spawn of Zeus? I bet you stick out in a crowd.

Anyway aside from posting videos keep in mind that relaxed cruise comes with time and comfort. If you're leaning your upper body into your turns, try to focus on keeping your chest centered over your board. 

As an aide, you can extend your arms out like wings in line with the nose and tail of your board. Practice runs like this linking your turns the whole way down. You'll get more comfortable using your lower body to initiate and complete your turns and in time get that "relaxed" style you want. 

It's a natural progression. You aren't doing anything "wrong" right now. It's just time to progress up to a better turn.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

The son of Zeus hahaha I like that ... 

ok here is a quick vid, don't laugh, because I look like I have a stick up my ass ... lol ... but please critique ...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZyEKF75488


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Your fucken kidding me? I had to fuck around with my gmail account because youtube was being a **** about me having a hotmail account. Then after the umpteenth time of forgetting my password, having verification sent to another account, then finally being able to log in to my gmail accout to link to my youtube, I find, that your video is set to private.

I didnt know that the son of Zeus was such a rager......

Tough I dont have any critique for your riding, I do have some advice. 

Dont use your ass like a vagina.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

hahaha sorry man, I uploaded it through my Imovie, didn't know it was set on private... try again hahahaha 

you guys crack me up so hard sometimes ... i swear .... rager haha


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok...im not an instructor, so my points will probably not count:

You need to straighten your back, and use your feet more for turning instead of rolling your shoulders to initiate your turns.

Bottom line = get an advanced lesson.

I thought ragers like you skied anyway...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just watched the vid. Stick up your ass...Yo ass is shitting out dimes and titties is too heavy...counter balanced on top...ass over heel and shoulders over toe edge...and your shoulders are abit open. You are getting there...typical newb posture. Ur basically bending at the waist...so do that tilted vagina thing. Ur on track, at some point in progression, posture is important; for me once I figured out the tilted puss thing my balance and working the turns became much more stable and easier. I would also suggest practicing putting you hands on your hips or hang them by your sides or hold them together either in front of you or in back...this will force you to quiet your upper body and use the lower body to make turns...i.e., torsional twist/big toe little toe/leading knee (all the same thing) for turning/steering.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

It just looks like you are not relaxed.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

MOAR knee bend... 

before you drop into a line or even get on a chair lift... you know what here... I've got something that will explain this better than myself.. I use this site for teaching help anyways.

Learn to turn a snowboard | SnowProfessor.com

Just watch that...and don't mind the doucher.. will.. I mean he makes good points but man is he irritating.

Edit: You may be that gaper in the video "ape arm man" without the excessive arm swing, because you are using your shoulders subtly whether you realize it or not... watch the damn video though.. it'll put what everyone is saying into context.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I think you've got a stick up your ass......

Focus your body position toe side. *Bend your knees more* (sometimes it helps to think of it like pushing your knee toward your toe) and move your *pelvis out toward your toes* while your on toeside.

Those two things alone will seriously improve your riding. You'll find quickly that toeside becomes your power turn. Work on that and post another video.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> Learn to turn a snowboard | SnowProfessor.com
> Just watch that...and don't mind the doucher.. will.. I mean he makes good points but man is he irritating.


Was anyone else hoping that was a Snowolf video :laugh:


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

you could always shop his face onto the guy in the video.. that would make for epic funnies. :laugh:


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

ok so I went tonight, conditions were okey... hard packed powder ... no ice, but still hard if you fall ... 

Most of the time my hands were in my pockets, also with my back hand I was grabbing my left ass cheek, so that my shoulders stay parallel with the board.. then tilerally telling myself press/lift to initiate turns, plus trying to remember to bend knees more .... 

I think it worked, as I didn't hunch too much, I don't think, and my back wasn't sore after 3hrs of riding ... I still have lots to work on, but I think that was much better ... 

on a side note, I tried the dime trick, and pelvis, it was hard to do, i felt off balance, and felt weird bending my knees at that position... i gotta work on it ..


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

you might just have to start riding steeper slopes. I used to look really stiff like in your video, but once i started doing the harder stuff, then it started to become more natural to relax.

on a side note, what would happen if you were doing the dime trick and you fell on your ass real hard?  yowza.


----------

